# Enter E-gpv Controller not vibrating ,windows- 7 :(



## the10karan (Dec 10, 2013)

I bought enter e-gpv gamepad from flipkart and it is working i can play games but it is not vibrating...When i went to devices and printers,it's drivers are not showing..I even installed the cd which i got with it..please help,i want to play games with vibrations...


----------



## Shah (Dec 10, 2013)

It might be a defective one or You've bought E-GP instead of E-GPV


----------



## the10karan (Dec 10, 2013)

Shah said:


> It might be a defective one or You've bought E-GP instead of E-GPV



I have bought e-gpv and if it was defective,it wont work.It works,only vibration is not working.


----------



## Shah (Dec 11, 2013)

Make sure the game you are playing supports vibes.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2013)

And along that did you get a cd with it to install the driver?


----------



## Shah (Dec 11, 2013)

@$hadow OP has already mentioned that he has the CD and he tried installing it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2013)

install drivers in "XP/Vista Compatibility mode"

try the driver from here

Support


----------



## the10karan (Dec 11, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> install drivers in "XP/Vista Compatibility mode"
> 
> try the driver from here
> 
> Support



Thanks s1800rpm for your help,i have downloaded the drivers but it is still not vibrating.But this time the problem is not with the drivers,my gamepad is a defective one.I put my ear close to the gamepad and it was making weird sounds at vibration test.I have replaced it on flipkart.Once again thank you,and others too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2013)

make sure you uninstall the default driver that Windows 7 installs & after that install the gamepads' driver.

Also, I'd recommend XBOX 360 controller, it worth the money, you'll fall in love with the analog triggers in racing games. And theres no hassle with drivers/compatibility with games, as it works out of box in most the AAA titles.

edit: If you're playing new game, the vibration may not work because the dev didnt design the game with generic gamepads in mind.

For the vibration to work, or even the gamepad, you need to use XBOX controller emulator.

*code.google.com/p/x360ce/downloads/list


----------



## the10karan (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay,but Which one to download?There are 6 and i don't even know how to use the emulator.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2013)

with tutorial

Tutorial joypad controller for PC version - GTA IV - GTA-Expert


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 12, 2013)

hey ,I have the same controller It  Vibrates when I play Most wanted 2012 !   
Try playing any Racing Game or Just Run some Gamepad tests.

- Btw When I start GTA IV with that controller the camera angle gets faced to the SKY . and i can see only Nicko's legs and when I move r-stick to see around it get back to the same position.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2013)

Shah said:


> @$hadow OP has already mentioned that he has the CD and he tried installing it.


Oh sorry I didn't see that.


----------

